# Goodbye my sweet coco



## Freerangepirate (Jan 18, 2013)

Last Saturday, 1/12/13 my sweet little boy coco passed away. It's been very hard on me because he was only 7-8 months old, and he was the sweetest little guy I have ever had. I have had other little friends pass away on me over the years, but all of them had been at least 2 1/2 years old, and all went peacefully. It all started on November 25, 2012. My wife and I had been out doing some Christmas shopping and we decided to stop at a pet store to see if they had anything that we could pick up for our little girls. When we were looking we saw that they had a full grown male just sitting in a tiny cage. We asked about him and the manager said he had been there for 3-4 months. I couldn't let him stay in that place so my wife and I adopted him and he snuggled up in my hood for the ride home.

Right from the beginning we found out how sweet he was, and how he loved attention, and his new home was a critter nation double unit so he ad tons of room to explore. After a few days we noticed that he seemed to be having a hard time breathing. We brought him to the vet and they checked him out. Apparently, he was kept in a tiny aquarium with pine shavings and they probably didn't change the litter enough to get all the ammonia out. They had us start him on antibiotics and NSAID's to relieve the swelling in his chest. They also informed us that he may not make it past 24 hours. I stayed up with him for days, sleeping only an hour at a time if most. He was a fighter, he started eating more and being more active. We thought everything was going to be fine...and he was For weeks. Then Saturday, January 12, I came home to find out that coco was having a hard time breathing again. I tried to call the vet but they were closed and the emergency department was busy at the time. I left a message and went back to check coco. He looked at me and was reaching up like he wanted a hug( he did this every time he seen me) but his mouth was open and I could tell he was suffocating. I grabbed him and held him and patted his head and told him it was ok...that he could let go if it was too painful....and with that he let out a twitch and he was gone. He suffocated right in my hands. I promised coco that I would never stop taking care of rats, and I never will. But I will always love and miss my little coco-bean.

Thank you all for your time, a place to vent where people will understand, and a good community of good people with good information


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freerangepirate (Jan 18, 2013)

Coco under the Christmas tree

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GingerLady (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, he looks like such a sweet little guy. I'm sure he appreciated the happy home you gave him for those months and that you were with him when he passed. <3


----------



## HeatherElle (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry. It's never easy to lose a pet but it's even more difficult when it's so soon. He was a lucky little guy to find his home with your family.


----------



## urfavrotquack (Dec 18, 2012)

This same thing just recently happened to me, I even told my little man the same thing you did. That it was ok, he could go if he needed to. It's awful. I'm so sorry to hear you went through it. Watching them struggle for breath and knowing you can't do anything is a terrible feeling... Hopefully Coco is playing with my little Phantom now.


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss. It is never easy to lose our fur babies.


----------



## Freerangepirate (Jan 18, 2013)

Thank you all. It helps knowing how many people out there care so much about our little furry friends


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

